# 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (408/424)



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

well i did it. Made 408 whp and 424wtq on CHIP TUNING.
http://www.personal.psu.edu/us...o.wmv


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Very very nice! Your car sounds exactly like mine! Haha.
Good thing you were on that all-wheel dyno.








Ryan


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

very nice, it sounds sick
i thought c2 stage2 software was good up to 17psi????
is that on stock block or have you bored it ??


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (LTony81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LTony81* »_very nice, it sounds sick
i thought c2 stage2 software was good up to 17psi????
is that on stock block or have you bored it ??

stock bore gangsters for life!!!
well they say 17 to be safe... but i have a wideband ect and it was fine up to 22-24psi


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (LTony81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LTony81* »_very nice, it sounds sick
i thought c2 stage2 software was good up to 17psi????
is that on stock block or have you bored it ??

Nah, its ~good unil you run out of injector. 
(I have always ~said this, I typically reccomend
~17-18 psi max unless you run a wideband FULL time)

Matt, Nice numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Matt, Were you the top dyno numbers at Waterfest?

-Jeff


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*

Very nice Mole http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope to be around those numbers somtime in the near future.


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Nah, its ~good unil you run out of injector. 
(I have always ~said this, I typically reccomend
~17-18 psi max unless you run a wideband FULL time)

Matt, Nice numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Matt, Were you the top dyno numbers at Waterfest?

-Jeff


as far as i heard from the operators yes.
stage 3+ put down 299ish.
HPAs yellow car only made 326 with a GT35r hyrbrid of some sort
im happy


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

oh and some highway fun
http://www.personal.psu.edu/us...n.wmv


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

but when is this going to be available to the public


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Dorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dorrado* »_but when is this going to be available to the public









What do you mean?
Ryan


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

408!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (Dorrado)*

what head gasket spacer do u have?


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (nypassat16v)*

9:!


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

what rpm does it start to spool?


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (nypassat16v)*

3200, gate opens at 4k


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Dorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dorrado* »_but when is this going to be available to the public










We are wrapping up out weekend at Waterfest, and are extremely happy with VR6 MOLE's car.....
AWESOME numbers ! ! ! ! ! !
C2


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

damn son, thats a one bad looking,running,sounding jetta
im so glad now that i ordered the chip from c2. cant wait to install it.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*

Great numbers bro


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (benzivr6)*

was that cobra even runnin with you? or you just bolted on him......?
NICE though!!!! College boy with a 400whp dub........http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_was that cobra even runnin with you? or you just bolted on him......?
NICE though!!!! College boy with a 400whp dub........http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well i kept telling him to hit it first and he didnt really get it so once i got on t he did as well and it was pretty much all over haha


----------



## German VR6 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*

what are the full specs of this car?


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

What about that older red audi s6 or a6. I have no idea what size turbo he was running, but it sounded beastly and put down 425 whp to all 4 wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (German VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German VR6* »_what are the full specs of this car?

I'm running the same setup, but different turbo and would like some info on the run. Were you running open dump tube or 3" exhaust? Also, what do you use for a boost controller? And what fuel were you running?


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

profec B spec 2 EBC
3 inch exhaust dumping at rear axle
94 octane pump gas


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

congrats! So how many psi of boost was that run and what was your a/f's.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

Awesome power man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Im suprised that thing hooks in 3rd with that much low end torque (







i never remember how to spell tourque??




























Congrats on the monster vr


_Modified by MDTurborocco at 5:59 PM 7-18-2005_


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

SWEEET numbers!
Say goodbye to that tranny.
You better learn how to rebuild them yourself.


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

video says 22psi....AFR was 12.2-12.4
yea traction in 3rd gear is somtimes trouble depending on weather.
and as far as the tranny its holding up quite well. 150k bone stock tranny







just gotta put in a better clutch and well see how it does


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_

HPAs yellow car only made 326 with a GT35r hyrbrid of some sort


It ran lean due to some undisclosed problems. It dyno'd around 370 in BC. The owner is a good friend and expressed his unsatisfaction with the #'s vs. $$$. Good numbers, hows the drivability.
PS: His drivetain will last longer than yours.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Did you change the setup at all from when Gavster had it?


----------



## German VR6 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

whats in the engine?
stock engine? any worrk
head?
turbo specs?
intercooler?
full details


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (German VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German VR6* »_whats in the engine?
stock engine? any worrk
head?
turbo specs?
intercooler?
full details

most of that is in the thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

please read the posts inside a thread...
stock bore
trac racing stage 3 head(stock valves)
turbo specs are listed
33x9x3 ic
ill post it all up later tonight when i get back from work


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

Well mine had 100K on it and let loose. It's only a matter of time.
I'm just mentally preparing you.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_
well i kept telling him to hit it first and he didnt really get it so once i got on t he did as well and it was pretty much all over haha

NICE......i think its TRACK TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_NICE......i think its TRACK TIME!!!!!!!!

ive tried...traction sucks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*

Great numbers! Now go enjoy it!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_
ive tried...traction sucks lol

buy some slicks......then show em what a chipped VR can do.....


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (PBWB)*

tranmission is gonna go, just start to save for at least a quaife built transmission.


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_tranmission is gonna go, just start to save for at least a quaife built transmission.

eeh ive been bosted for the past 20k miles on a 150k tranny and its holding up VERY well i might add. thats why im hesitant to open it up and put in an LSD. somthing maybe how everything is worn in perfectly?
but yea if and when my trany does go ill prolly just toss in some cyro treated gears from EIP and see what happens


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_
eeh ive been bosted for the past 20k miles on a 150k tranny and its holding up VERY well i might add. thats why im hesitant to open it up and put in an LSD. somthing maybe how everything is worn in perfectly?
but yea if and when my trany does go ill prolly just toss in some cyro treated gears from EIP and see what happens

There's a few threat on cryo treating gear in the past and the consense has been that it isn't the solution.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*

There are few certainties in life.
You will die.
A G60 charger will blow up.
A boosted VR with a lot of torque will kill a tranny.
Chia pets will be back in style.











_Modified by J Dubya at 10:48 AM 7-19-2005_


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_...Chia pets will be back in style.

Now I can't wait for that day.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (BigDaddyCW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyCW* »_
Now I can't wait for that day.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_There are few certainties in life.
A boosted VR with a lot of torque will kill a tranny.
Chia pets will be back in style.

He is right. You might want to rethink the clutch. The harder the clutch and tires grab, the easier it is to break a gear. I've toasted 3rd and 4th already and the tranny has 68k miles on it. About 18k boosted. Both times it happenned while engaging the gear as soon as the clutch was let out. Loud pop. Whats strange to me is how reverse still works, but shortly after stops working when this happens. 
I'm saving for the APTuning 1-4 gearset. hopefully it holds my measily 400hp.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_There are few certainties in life.
You will die.
A G60 charger will blow up.
A boosted VR with a lot of torque will kill a tranny.
Chia pets will be back in style.










haha








Good to see some big numbers from the C2 setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (130_R)*

awesome number....
IM sent
OT


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*

Hey man,
With your trans having a crapload of miles on it you might as well just wait for something to break then pull it apart, right?
At least that's the way I look at it...it's easier for me to think this in hindsight as I probably should have just kept my trans stock (well except for clutch) until I actually broke it.
But like those guys said, save up and expect it and then when it happens you'll say, "well, I got more out of it then I expected" and there won't be any crying







.
I've gotta save up for that isht too.
Congrats on the numbers, I guess now you'll pull on me a 'bit'







.
Later on man...
Oh, and drive that beast down to my house now that you have a "fun" car to drive...and get me back my cam align tool







.
Later,


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (PBWB)*

Wow, that is really impressive considering how humid it was out there. I'd like to see the dyno numbers with much cooler temps. Great job!


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno ([email protected])*

"I'm saving for the APTuning 1-4 gearset. hopefully it holds my measily 400hp."
i just check those gears out and 2400 dollars seems f***in crazy just for gears ....i could be wrong about this but theres got to be a cheaper way to get stronger gears

_Modified by nypassat16v at 9:31 AM 7-20-2005_


_Modified by nypassat16v at 9:32 AM 7-20-2005_


----------



## 2.0-16v-scirocco (Nov 21, 2002)

so you running a t04e turbo then? 60-1?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (nypassat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nypassat16v* »_"I'm saving for the APTuning 1-4 gearset. hopefully it holds my measily 400hp."
i just check those gears out and 2400 dollars seems f***in crazy just for gears ....i could be wrong about this but theres got to be a cheaper way to get stronger gears

_Modified by nypassat16v at 9:31 AM 7-20-2005_
that's the cheapest gear set and only other alternative that I know of other than the Quaife gear set. And that is bank!
_Modified by nypassat16v at 9:32 AM 7-20-2005_


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: (2.0-16v-scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0-16v-scirocco* »_so you running a t04e turbo then? 60-1?
He is running a 60-1.


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_He is right. You might want to rethink the clutch. The harder the clutch and tires grab, the easier it is to break a gear. I've toasted 3rd and 4th already and the tranny has 68k miles on it. About 18k boosted. Both times it happenned while engaging the gear as soon as the clutch was let out. Loud pop. Whats strange to me is how reverse still works, but shortly after stops working when this happens. 
I'm saving for the APTuning 1-4 gearset. hopefully it holds my measily 400hp.

Eric, this is literally EXACTLY what happened to my 2 trannies. I got tired of messing with them, lol. Mole, they are right....it will happen so just have some cash set aside


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (Gavster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gavster* »_
Eric, this is literally EXACTLY what happened to my 2 trannies. I got tired of messing with them, lol. Mole, they are right....it will happen so just have some cash set aside









Mole let me know if you need a clutch or moly axles also. My friends with the HPA VR6t has all that stuff left over with only 100 miles on them.


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: 42# C2 OBD1 Dyno (VR6 Mole)*

Congrats on the numbers.On saturday of Waterfest when we were leaving the track you went blowing by us on the other side of the road, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the car sounded nuts.


----------

